# Tatyana Ali - Walks the Runway for Red Dress 2018 Collection Fashion Show at Hammerstein Ballroom (New York Fashion Week, 08.02.2018) 4x HQ



## Mike150486 (13 Feb. 2018)

​


----------



## stuftuf (13 Feb. 2018)

immer noch das gleiche Lachen wie damals beim Prinz von Bel Air

MERCI für die pics


----------



## marlenelufenfan96 (20 Feb. 2018)

Sehr attraktiv, vielen Dank!


----------

